# Unterkunft in Willingen



## MathiasRR (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer guten und preiswerten Unterkunft in Willingen/Sauerland.
Der Trubel um das Bike-Festival ist ja nun vorbei und ich bin so ein bisschen auf den Geschmack gekommen wenn ich die Landschaft dort sehe.
Daher suche ich für mich und einen Kumpel eine kleine schöne Unterkunft die günstig ist und vielleicht auch mal kurzfristiger zu buchen ist.
Wir brauchen kein Hotel mit Sauna, Gutscheine fürs Schwimmbad und beim Frühstück auch kein Müsli und Energieriegel.
Daher soll es kein Hotel werden, eher eine Privatunterkunft oder eine kleine Pension, gerne auch in etwas familiärer Atmosphäre. 
Zentrale Lage wäre klasse, jedoch bitte keine Zimmer über einem Tanzlokal...
Wichtig wäre noch dass die Bikes diebstahlsicher untergestellt werden können (also keine Gemeinschaftsgarage die die ganze Nacht über offen stehen bleibt falls doch noch ein anderer Gast rein will).
Wenn die Inhaber selber MTB fahren (eher Touren) wäre das zwar klasse, aber keine Grundvoraussetzung. Auch Werkzeug können wir selber mitbringen, muss also nicht zwingend vorhanden sein.
Wäre klasse wenn nen paar Tipps von Leuten kämen die schon länger/öfters nach Willingen fahren, falls Inhaber von Unterkünften mitlesen nehme ich natürlich auch gerne Vorschläge per PN an...

Viele Grüße
Mathias


----------



## surftigresa (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo Matthias,

da kann ich Dir die Bike-Pension Schröder empfehlen:

http://www.wandern-und-biken.de/radurlaub.html

Die bieten Touren, Bike-Waschplatz und Bike-Keller an. Ist eher familiär und hat sehr schöne Zimmer. Liegt allerdings nicht ganz zentral (ca. 15-20 Minuten zu Fuss bis zur "City").

Viel Spass da unten!

Ich komme gerade vom Bike Festival und bin total begeistert von der Gegend 

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MathiasRR (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo Melanie,

danke für deinen Hinweis!
Allerdings entspricht deine Empfehlung nicht dem was ich so unter günstig verstehe bzw. dem was ich suche.
Die Unterkunft sollte sauber sein, muss aber nicht so feudal eingerichtet sein.
Ich würde sowieso möglichst kurzfristig buchen wollen und tagsüber in erster Linie mit dem Rad unterwegs sein. 
Daher brauche ich kein Luxus-Zimmer bzw. "Wohlfühlzimmer" mit derartiger Ausstattung. Das sind ja auch genau die Unterkünfte die man auch über die Touristik-Zentrale bzw. die Willinger Seite bekommt.


Viele Grüße
Mathias


----------



## MathiasRR (20. Juni 2009)

Moin,

ich habe ne interessante Seite gefunden auf der ne Menge Unterkünfte aufgeführt werden: http://maps.willingen-live.de/

So kann man schon mal schön die Lage der Pensionen sehen.
Allerdings haben die vermutlich preisgünstigen Unterkünfte meist keine Homepage auf der man sich nen bissel informieren könnte.

Ich wäre also nach wie vor sehr dankbar über ein paar Erfahrungen die ihr vor Ort gemacht habt oder ein Paar Tipps von den Locals.

Viele Grüße
Mathias


----------



## Giant12345 (20. Juli 2009)

Hi!

Wird sind in Gänseliesels Pferdestall in Usseln (3-4KM von Willingen entfernt) untergekommen und sind begeistert!

http://www.ferien-netzwerk.de/detail/1517.html

Hier gibt es die Möglichkeit die Bikes gut unterzustellen, der Wald und ausgeschilderte Touren sind quasi direkt neben dem Haus zu finden und es gibt so ziemlich alle Annehmlichkeiten, die man auch von zu Hause gewohnt ist (Waschmaschine, Spülmaschine, sogar DVD-Player mit DVDs, Sat-Fernsehen...)

Diese Unterkunft ist auch - wie ich finde - sehr günstig! Wir waren schon in anderen FEWOs, die sehr schlecht ausgestattet und dabei teurer waren!


----------



## MathiasRR (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo Giant12345,

danke für deinen Hinweis, aber wir suchen keine FeWo, sondern schon ne Pension/günstiges Hotel mit Doppelzimmern und zumindest Frühstück.

Viele Grüße
Mathias


----------



## wurzelhoppser (20. Juli 2009)

MathiasRR schrieb:


> Hallo Giant12345,
> 
> danke für deinen Hinweis, aber wir suchen keine FeWo, sondern schon ne Pension/günstiges Hotel mit Doppelzimmern und zumindest Frühstück.
> 
> ...


Hotel 
Hotel Hochheide in Willingen ,hat alles was das Bikerherz braucht.45 Euro Übernachtung mit Super-Geilem Frühstück .Bin selbst vor 2Wochen 1Woche  dagewesen.Info. www.hochheide.com .Kann ich wärmstens emfehlen.Um Klassen besser als Bike -Pension Schröder.Gruss


----------



## Totoxl (20. Juli 2009)

Gut und Günstig sehr nett und Familiär.
http://www.landhaus-willingen.de/


----------



## MathiasRR (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

freut mich ja dass nun doch mal ein bissel Resonanz kommt. Hatte mich schon gewundert warum es hier sooo ruhig bleibt.

Allerdings beschleicht mich ein Gefühl dass die netten Poster nicht gelesen haben welche Art Unterkunft ich suche, oder ich habe mich so missverständlich ausgedrückt?
Wenn mir die Bike-Pension Schröder zu teuer und zu exquisit eingerichtet ist, was ist dann am Hotel Hochheide in dieser Beziehung so anders?

Bitte schaut euch doch auch mal meine ersten beiden Beiträge an....

Beim Landhaus Willingen habe ich noch keine Preise für ein Doppelzimmer mit Frühstück auf deren Homepage gefunden.
Wenn ich aber das eigene Schwimmbad sehe und was dort sonst noch so angeboten wird, entspricht das auch genau dem auf das ich gerne verzichten würde (siehe auch hier meinen 1.+2. Beitrag).

Viele Grüße
Mathias


----------



## wurzelhoppser (20. Juli 2009)

Gut und günstig,als alternative.


----------



## MathiasRR (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo wurzelhoppser,



wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Gut und günstig,als alternative.





Allerdings sollte es dir auch nicht entgangen sein dass es zwischen einem Hotel mit Pool und mindestens 45/Nacht und deinem Vorschlag sicherlich auch noch andere Alternativen gibt.


Viele Grüße
Mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

